# Bribie - Friday 1 August



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

G'day again all, I am trying for some tuna on Friday morning. I was camping at Bribie over the weekend and there were thousands busting up on the northern end out near the channel. Don't know if they spread out further to the south at all but I will be launching from the southern end trying that area again. Wind looks to be blowing gently which seems to help and I will leave it for a 7am start as I never hear from them till about 8am or so.

Just a note - there were schools of Australian Salmon just off the beach but we were too slow with a lure to find them... plenty of fish around however.

Dan.


----------



## sharkfishy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi yackoosa did you end up catching anything that day cheers sharkfishy


----------

